# Iams cruelty...



## beautifulmind (May 16, 2009)

Does anyone else know about this brand and its cruelty to animals? I am in shock after watching a video online :sad:

An absolute disgrace!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I have been highlighting this on the forum for the past year and I think the majority of forum members would completely agree that Iams are indeed barbaric in their testing procedures.

If nobody brought their products, the testing would stop.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

All P&G products are banned in this house, I know other companies are also bad but these poor excuses for human beings top the lot.

Terri


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

beautifulmind said:


> Does anyone else know about this brand and its cruelty to animals? I am in shock after watching a video online :sad:
> 
> An absolute disgrace!


Thank you for highlighting this i never knew this kind of thing happened i too have just seen a video regarding Iams though our dogs are fed a raw diet but i wonder how many owners feed their dogs Iams without even realising the creul tests that are carried out.Does anyone know if other pet food manufactures carry out testing this way??


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

animallover111 said:


> Thank you for highlighting this i never knew this kind of thing happened i too have just seen a video regarding Iams though our dogs are fed a raw diet but i wonder how many owners feed their dogs Iams without even realising the creul tests that are carried out.Does anyone know if other pet food manufactures carry out testing this way??


A lot of people (including our clients), continue buying Iams oblivious to their monstrous practices. All we can do is to highlight what goes on in the hope that people will boycott P & G products.


----------



## beautifulmind (May 16, 2009)

Nina said:


> I have been highlighting this on the forum for the past year and I think the majority of forum members would completely agree that Iams are indeed barbaric in their testing procedures.
> 
> If nobody brought their products, the testing would stop.


I am new to the forums, apologies as I wasnt aware it had been highlighted here before...

I only came across it as I was searching for some better food for our puppy, and my son sent me the link to the video. As horrendous as it was I am glad I saw the video because I have now shown my sister who was feeding her dog Iams and had recommended I fed my puppy it too - she has since changed her dogs food 

Carol


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

beautifulmind said:


> I am new to the forums, apologies as I wasnt aware it had been highlighted here before...
> 
> I only came across it as I was searching for some better food for our puppy, and my son sent me the link to the video. As horrendous as it was I am glad I saw the video because I have now shown my sister who was feeding her dog Iams and had recommended I fed my puppy it too - she has since changed her dogs food
> 
> Carol


Hi,
This is very old news now,we have had some debates on Iams,
Here are the threads, http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/10860-stop-now.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/31272-iams-pet-food.html

I don't feed Iams I never have so don't really have an opinion one way or the other.
The cruelty regarding Iams is outdated and from unreliable sources such as PETA and Uncaged.
I have never defended Iams but there are two sides to every story,I would prefer to make my choice based on Hard facts and evidence,the links provided on other thread's for example,The report, written by the paper's Health Editor Lucy Johnston drew largely on findings by the animal rights organisation Uncaged.The links offered are either links to Peta or Uncaged,rather than from reliable independant sources.

As I said I don't feed Iams, and I have never stated Iams don't test,however you need to look at all the evidence from various sources to get a clear indication of what testing is taking place etc.

So for me,unless there is hard evidence with references to independant companies who have researched the claims I will take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

beautifulmind said:


> I am new to the forums, apologies as I wasnt aware it had been highlighted here before...
> 
> I only came across it as I was searching for some better food for our puppy, and my son sent me the link to the video. As horrendous as it was I am glad I saw the video because I have now shown my sister who was feeding her dog Iams and had recommended I fed my puppy it too - she has since changed her dogs food
> 
> Carol


No need to apologise Carol im glad you highlighted this i wasnt aware of this so your thread will be useful to new members.I dont feed Iams as my dogs are fed a raw diet but i wonder how many other pet food manufacturers carry out the same type of testing??surely other must do this?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Nina said:


> A lot of people (including our clients), continue buying Iams oblivious to their monstrous practices. All we can do is to highlight what goes on in the hope that people will boycott P & G products.


did put a mega big list up recently Nina!!! any many would be amazed of some of the brands that P&G own!!! a rather popular Snack springs to mind!!!! AND a certain brade of Razors!!!!!!!!
don't know where the lists gone but would be quite easy to find another!
lol
DT


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

p and g are the worst fr animal testing. me, my bf and my family do not use any of their products along wit loreal/nestle and many others. i dont use anything tested on animals. i dont pay for torture!


----------

